# Small bumps on my Ps



## speedaddik (Aug 8, 2003)

I just got 4 Red Bellys and they seem to have small bumps on their sides like something is under the skin. :sad:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

is it possible to add some pics it will really help out alot


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

speedaddik said:


> I just got 4 Red Bellys and they seem to have small bumps on their sides like something is under the skin. :sad:


 Im not sure if its the same ones my Caribas had when I first received them. It had a bump on the side, but went away after a week or so.


----------



## speedaddik (Aug 8, 2003)

Looks like they are going away, so hopefully all is well.

thanx for your help


----------

